# Mahnung durch BFS risk & collection GmbH



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2013)

In Anlehnung an den Thread 1-Cent-Auktionen, insbesondere die Mahnung hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/1-cent-auktionen.41944/page-4#post-365704 möchte ich meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit diesem Inkassounternehmen darstellen.



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....was macht PayPal mit einer "geplatzen" Zahlung, also mit einer Rücklastschrift des Kunden
> 
> 
> BenTigger schrieb:
> ...


 
Naja, letzteres muss erst noch erwiesen werden. Den geneigten Lesern sollte aber klar sein, dass derartige Experimente (wie hier exerziert) durchaus auch daneben gehen können.

Seit 10.05.2013 befindet sich der Maschine in Verl, im Auftrag von PayPal, mit mir im Dialog und die ersten Patzer wurden bereits produziert.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2013)

Noch bevor das Schreiben vom 10.5. am 11.5. zugestellt wurde, hat man mich die Maschine mitten in der Nacht, um 02:40 Uhr, mit folgendem Text geweckt:



			
				BFS am 11.05.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Kunz,
> 
> wir _hatten Ihnen bereits in unserem letzten Schreiben mitgeteilt_, dass unsere Auftraggeberin, die PayPal (Europe) SARL & Cie S.C.A., eine Forderung gegen Sie geltend macht.
> 
> ...


Das traf sich gut, denn so konnte ich gleich nach dem Empfang des Briefes per eMail antworten, da die Maschine die Betreffzeile sicher glich dem richtigen Schuldneraccount zuordnen kann.



			
				R am 11.05.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> heute, am 11.05.2013, ist erstmalig ein Schreiben ihres Unternehmens, vom 10.05.2013, bei mir eingegangen. Nehmen sie bitte die beigefügten Dokumente zur Kenntnis und bestätigen sie bitte den Eingang dieser Nachricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2013)

Ganz prima fand ich nun die Möglichkeit:





Also habe ich mich nun kurzer Hand dort mit allen Zeichen aus der Forderung (AZ, Kundennummer, persönliche Daten) angemeldet:






Und kurz darauf erhielt ich auch die Double-Opt-in-Bestätigung per eMail. Wichtig ist freilich, dass man die sleben Daten verwendet, die BFS bereits vom Auftraggeber übermittelt bekam (eMailadresse, ggf. auch nicht richtiges Geburtsdatum). Die Verifizierungsmail wurde bestätigt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...erhielt ich auch die Double-Opt-in-Bestätigung per eMail. Die Verifizierungsmail wurde bestätigt.


Aber was ist das?


 

Seit nun 24 Stunden sollte der Account eigentlich aktiviert sein - Fehlanzeige! Ist die Maschine, wie auch der Support, von Samstag 18:00 Uhr bis Montag 07:00 Uhr etwa abgeschaltet?

Aber nein, nicht doch! Würde ich nun behaupten, dass mich das Schreiben nicht erreicht hätte, würde ich nachweislich lügen. Da die Daten nur dem zugestellten Schreiben zu entnehmen sind und nicht dieser merkwürdigen Erinnerungsmail, habe ich der Maschine nun konkret mitgeteilt, dass mich die Mahnung wirklich erreicht hat.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Mai 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... sollte der Account eigentlich aktiviert sein - Fehlanzeige!


Nach über drei Tagen und erbetteltem Support heute diese eMail:


			
				Inkassoportal schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Kunz,
> 
> aktuell besteht bei uns ein technisches Problem. Wir bitten Sie deshalb um Geduld und bedanken uns für Ihr Verständnis.
> 
> Ihr Inkassoportal-Team


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Mai 2013)

Technisches Problem seit Tagen. Ja, ne is klar geworden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Mai 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Technisches Problem seit Tagen. Ja, ne is klar geworden.


Abba interessant sind solche Nebengeräusche schon. Wegen dieses technischen Fehlers bemüht sich nun wer um Klärung.

Bei einem freundlichen Gespräch mit dem GF der arvato infoscore GmbH, in Baden-Baden, die anscheinend auch die Portaltechnik der BFS risk & collection GmbH betreut, wurde bekannt, dass diese beiden Inkassounternehmen Schwesterfirmen im Unternehmensverbund von Bertelsmann sind. Sieht man übrigens auch an der abweichenden eMailadresse der Geschäftsleitung, hier: http://www.bfs-inkasso.de/kontakt/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Mai 2013)

So, das Problem mit dem Portalzugang ist zwar noch nicht behoben aber "wir" arbeiten dran. Die Problematik besteht genau seit dem 11.05., gerade als auch meine Aktivierung durchgeführt werden sollte.
Die arvato infoscore GmbH in Baden-Baden bietet zwar die übergreifende Technologie an aber die Datenbank wird von der BFS in Verl gesteuert und gepflegt. Das Thema interessiert die Techniker sehr, da nicht sein kann, was ist - irgendeine Verzahnungsgeschichte zwischen dem backend System und dem Mailsystem. Bei der Gelegenheit prüft man nun auch die Tatsache, mit der Erinnerungsmail, die ich schon vor der Forderung erhalten habe. Auch das ist offensichtlich unüblich und könnte mit dem anderen Problem zusammen hängen.

Also, bei mir geht es jetzt um die Hauptorderung von 52 €uronen, die ich nicht bezahlen sondern gepflegt darum streiten will. Ich glaube, allein mit der kleinen Fehleraufdeckung ist der offene Berag längst verdient. Immerhin sind anscheinend seit 11.5. alle Schuldner von der Problematik betroffen und das will die Unternehmensgruppe definitiv nicht.

Heute wurde mir übrigens auch erklärt, dass alle Einmeldungen von Schuldnern, ob per Briefpost, Einschreiben, eMail, Fax oder telefonisch mit der gleichen Priorität bearbeitet werden. Ich hatte per eMail widersprochen und normaler Weise bekommt man zeitnah eine Eingangsbestätigung, die aber in meinem Fall bislang auch nicht erfolgt ist.


----------



## Malik (17 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

also ich bin selbst auch schon einmal mit der BFS Risk & Collection GmbH in Berührung gekommen und da lief eigentlich alles relativ glatt ab. Ist allerdings schon rund zwei Jahre her und jedes Unternehmen hat ja bekanntlich mal den ein oder anderen kleineren Durchhänger, bin mir fast sicher, dass das nicht der Normalfall ist.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2013)

Malik schrieb:


> bin mir fast sicher, dass das nicht der Normalfall ist.


Die Suchtreffer bei Google lassen es nicht gerade als Einzelfall erscheinen http://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_rn=1...780,d.Yms&fp=93ead5530804056&biw=1024&bih=614


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Mai 2013)

Wegen dem nicht ausführbaren Login hatte ich mich nun auch noch an die Geschäftsleitung von BFS gewandt und dabei erwähnt, dass ich intern auch auch ein bisschen für die Firmengruppe gearbeitet habe.

Jetzt ist es so, dass ich beim Login eine Fehlermeldung erhalte:




Da ich darum gebeten hatte, dass man meine erste Registrierung zurück setzt, habe ich eine Neuregistrierung versucht. Darauf hin kam aber das hier:





Jetzt erwarte ich mal, dass ich zeitnah noch ein abschließendes Schreiben bekomme. Denn, nach Auskunft des Leiters der IT-Abteilung, kann man sich nur dann mit seinem Aktenzeichen anmelden, wenn der Vorgang offen ist. In meinem Fall befürchte ich nun, dass BFS die Akte bereits geschlossen hat und keine weiteren Beitreibungsversuche unternimmt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Mai 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> In meinem Fall befürchte ich nun, dass BFS die Akte bereits geschlossen hat und keine weiteren Beitreibungsversuche unternimmt.


...dem ist wohl nicht so. Der Fall ist jetzt aus dem einfachen Support zur "Rechtsabteilung" verschoben worden. Von hier aus bekam ich nun heute dies:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Mai 2013)

Aber so läufts natürlich nicht:


			
				R am 21.05.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit nehme ich Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben vom 13.05.2013 und erkläre ihnen vorerst abschließend, dass ich gegenüber ihrem Unternehmen keine Stellungnahme abgeben werde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Juni 2013)

Nun hat sich heraus gestellt, dass man den Widerspruchsverkehr zwischen mir und PayPal tatsächlich nicht an das Inkasso weiter gegeben hat. Offensichtlich bekommt den das Inkasso auch nicht, weshalb ich nun von der arvato infoscore GmbHfür die BFS risk darum gebeten wurde, den nochmals wieder zu geben. Mehr dazu gab es nicht: 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> R am 11.05.2013 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Der Support ihrer Mandantin hatte mit eMailverkehr vom 16. bis 22.03.2013 nachweislich bereits hinreichend den Grund des Widerspruchs zur Kenntnis genommen und kommentiert.


Aber ein bisschen dennoch:


			
				R am 03.06.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mit Bedauern stelle ich fest, dass es ihnen anscheinend bislang nicht möglich war, meine Einwendungen zu der widersprochenen Forderung bei der PayPal (Europe) S.a.r.l. & Cie S.C.A. beizuziehen. Da es nicht meine Aufgabe ist, eine Diskrepanz in der Kommunikation des Forderungsmanagements aufzulösen, bitte ich um Verständnis dafür, dass ich mich gemäß meinem Schreiben vom 21.05.2013 ihnen gegenüber nicht konkret äußern möchte.
> 
> Darüber hinaus stelle ich nun fest, dass es ihr Unternehmen bislang unterlassen hat, mir eine unterschriebene Originalvollmacht nach § 174 BGB vorzulegen, was ich hierdurch nachzuholen erbitte.
> 
> ...


 
Passend dazu Antiscammer zu web.de/GMX > HIER <. Mal schaun, wann/ob die Vollmacht beigeschafft werden kann. Zum Thema Angstmache sind die Schreiben aber allemal geeignet. Jetzt kommten sie schon nicht mehr im kleinen Briefumschlag zu 58 Cent sondern als einzelnes Blatt im A4-Kuvert. Das kann schon beeindrucken!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juni 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ...bitterböse Briefe an dich senden wenn du weiterhin zurückbuchst und sich irgendwann fürchterlichst Ärgern, weil sie sich mit dir angelegt zu haben...


 
Immer wieder Samstags, kommt ein Schreiben von BFS risk. Heute aber das letzte in dieser Sache! Hat der BenTigger doch Recht behalten, denn ich darf mein Geld nun behalten. Etwas mehr Sportgeist hätte ich schon erwartet aber eigentlich hat die BFS nur fair gespielt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Oktober 2013)

Nachtrag: ...so ganz ohne PayPal gehts bei diversen Internethändlern wohl doch nicht. Gerade als Erstbesteller (z. B. bei Rakuten.de) geht weder Kauf auf rechnung noch per Lastschrift. Sofortüberweisung lehne ich ab und Vorkasse erst recht.

Nun wollte ich das alte PayPal-Konto aus der 1-Cent-Zeit prüfen aber ein Login ist nicht möglich. Mal guckn was PayPal hierzu antwortet: 





			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Konto war wegen eines Disputs gesperrt und nun ist kein Login mehr möglich. Kann ich das Konto wieder eröffnen, muss ich ein neues anmelden oder möchte PayPal mit mir keine Kontobeziehung mehr unterhalten?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Mal guckn was PayPal hierzu antwortet:


Ein erster Versöhnungsversuch?





			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> *Sehr geehrte/r Kunde/in, *
> 
> Bitte helfen Sie uns dabei, Ihr PayPal-Konto wieder in Ordnung zu bringen. Bis dahin haben wir den Zugang zu Ihrem PayPal-Konto vorübergehend eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ein erster Versöhnungsversuch?


Nein! Es wird der komplette Datenstamm erneut erhoben und mit dem vorhandenen (gesperrten) verglichen. Darüber hinaus werden Kreditkartendaten verlangt:





			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> *Problem lösen:*
> Bitte verifizieren Sie sich über das folgende Formular als rechtmäßiger Besitzer. Im Anschluss können Sie Ihr Konto wieder uneingeschränkt nutzen.
> 
> Geben Sie nachfolgend Ihre Kreditkartendaten ein:


....die jedoch in meinem Fall z. B. gar nicht hinterlegt waren. Bucht man dann etwa offene Beträge ohne Genehmigung ab?


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Bucht man dann etwa offene Beträge ohne Genehmigung ab?


Das werden wir hier wohl nie erfahren, das Konto ist für immer verratzt.


			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gestern eingeleitete Verifizierung des PayPal-Kontos ***@***.de kann nicht durchgeführt werden, da keine Kreditkartendaten dafür zur Verfügung stehen. Löschen sie nun bitte den Account und den dort hinterlegten Datensatz endgültig aus ihrem System und bestätigen sie bitte die Auflösung des gegenständlichen Kundenkontos.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Oktober 2013)

PayPal ist echt ein lustiger Haufen. Die akzeptieren einfach nicht, dass sie derzeit zweiter Sieger sind:



			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an PayPal.
> 
> Ihr PayPal Konto wurde auf Grund eines längeren negtiven Kontostandes gesperrt. Ein negativer Kontostand darf zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf einem PayPal-Konto bestehen und ein Zahlungsaufschub wird generell nicht gewährt.
> 
> ...





			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> ...löschen sie bitte den Account und den dort hinterlegten Datensatz endgültig aus ihrem System und bestätigen sie bitte die Auflösung des gegenständlichen Kundenkontos.
> 
> Es ist nicht notwendig, dass ich mich mit dem Inkassounternehmen in Verbindung setze, da mit dortigem Schreiben vom 18.06.2013 die Angelegenheit, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, als erledigt erklärt wurde. Es besteht somit kein erkennbarer Grund weiterhin das Konto bestehen zu lassen, da ich es zwar nicht mehr bedienen kann, PayPal aber weiterhin die gespeicherten Daten nutzt.





			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank, dass Sie PayPal wegen Ihrem negativen Kontostand kontaktieren.
> 
> Derzeit ist eine Schliessung des PayPal Kontos aufgrund des negativen Kontostands nicht möglich. Sobald der negative Kontostand ausgeglichen ist, können Sie die Schliessung gern selbständig veranlassen.
> 
> ...



Womit nun schlussendlich die bisherige Feststellung auch bei mir greift:





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> .... das Konto ist für immer verratzt.


----------

